

What are the chances anyone can make accurate predictions about phone in 2014? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/09/08/the-only-safe-prediction-about-the-future-of-phones-its-unpredictable/

======
rakkhi
Totally agree the unknown unknows make human prediction ability particularly
poor in non physical fields. Humans are spectacularly bad at guaging
probability of future events, especially using only past evidence

Such presise figures are no better than a finger in the air. For what it's
worth I would wager that Apple market share will not drop that much and
neither will Nokia's if the MeeGo OS performs as good as it looks:
<http://bit.ly/bXmOyg>

